# Heavy Mental trailer



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

*Heavy Mental teaser*

gotta push this a bit cuz our home-mountain hero J-Rob is in there, and they used Alt-J, sick trailer imo. watch it 3 times


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

_JEEBUUUZZZZ!!! _ My Bowels almost let loose 50 sec. in!!! That was one narrow frakkin' steep assed spine they got off on!!!!!!

Whew! Thanks for posting that! Sick is right! :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's that avalanche that makes my guts tighten up, and i'm pretty sure that's m'boy Jason bombing out of it. also Bode one-foot-flipping off into oblivion is...just...nuts.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Absinthe>everyone else trying to make a big budget film.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

STOKED

10char


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow. Will definitely buy this...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty sweet trailer. Year after year Absinthe delivers.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

somewhat unrelated, but this bit is still my fav alltime LBDH part. has the same tune, and for you longboarders (or anyone who loves speed) this has a few gut-wrenching moments

James Kelly, Arbor Team.._frikkn flying_


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

loving the summer stoke! only 4months 'til opening day around these parts (fingers crossed)


----------

